# Correct Ratio to feed



## gEEksWag03 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello All

So I started my journey in raw feeding about 3/4 weeks ago and my pup has been doing very well on it but I am getting so different information. 

Now on the rawdogranch site is a ratio of 50%MM,45%RMB,5%OM.
However, on the Yahoo BARF site it's more like 80%MM,15%RMB, 5%OM.

So my question is, whats the right ratio?? Or What has worked better for you??


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I feed about 35% RMB 5% OM and 60% MM. Works better for my pup -poop-wise. I believe those are guidelines adjust for what works best your pup.


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

Geekswag,
My guess is what you found on the yahoo BARF site is using food items that have a higher ratio of bone (chicken backs, wings, etc.) instead of items that have a more even ratio (like chicken quarters).

Really, everything you are told and have read on ratios is a guideline to start with and then as you begin change it as necessary for your dog. The proof is in the "puddin!!"

We have stayed pretty close to the ratios on the rawdogranch, but for whatever reason Bella's (our GSD) poop has been getting harder recently. So we are going to decrease her RMB just a bit.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you sure that the Yahoo site is not saying 15% BONE, rather than 15% RMB?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes, they mean 15% BONE - just plain bone. I find that very hard to calculate without deboning all the RMBs I feed.

I did an experiment with a chicken thigh: Raw Meaty Bones

Pick a starting point and what how your dog does. Every dog is different. One of my previous GSDs could handle turkey necks (VERY high in bone content) for three RMB meals in a row. Another could only handle one turkey neck meal or he would get very constipated.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Yes, they mean 15% BONE - just plain bone. I find that very hard to calculate without deboning all the RMBs I feed.


I actually find this method easier. The first time I fed a certain RMB, I took the meat off and weighed just the bone and took the average of a few pieces. I think it works better for me because I tend to feed things like chicken necks that have more bone in them- so feeding 45% of those would be way too much bone.

I posted this a little while back, which may help too:

Bone And Food Values For Raw Feeding Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi, i know this is an old thread but ive got a question. So its either 80% meat 10%bone 10 %organ meat (5 percent of which should be liver) 
OR 50 % meaty bones 45 % muscle meat 5% organ meat 

Yes each dog is different and the percentages could be adjusted BUT why is the second option saying only 5 % organ meat and how much of it should be liver ? I adjust the muscle meat and meaty bone amount but confused about the organ meat bit. Dont want to give them less then they need?


----------

